# Food Safety News - 01/24/2021 ....  Botulism concerns spur recall of boneless sardines



## daveomak.fs (Jan 24, 2021)

*Scientists in EFSA program look at cross-contamination in the home*
By News Desk on Jan 24, 2021 12:03 am Researchers have modeled and estimated cross-contamination in consumer kitchens during a European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) program. The model was used to work out the impact of cross-contamination routes for different scenarios. Effectiveness of several interventions in reducing the risk of foodborne diseases related to cross-contamination was investigated. Results found the cutting board route had... Continue Reading

*Researchers host webinar on COVID-19 disruptions to food supply chains*
By News Desk on Jan 24, 2021 12:01 am Researchers from multiple institutions are hosting a free webinar about the impact of COVID-19 on food and agricultural systems. The session is aimed at anyone who is engaged in the food supply chain at any level. It is scheduled for 2 p.m. EST, Jan. 28. This hour-long webinar is part of the “Lessons from COVID-19:... Continue Reading

*Botulism concerns spur recall of boneless sardines*
By News Desk on Jan 23, 2021 01:59 pm Clover Leaf Seafoods Corp. is recalling two flavors of boneless sardines because it has been determined that they may permit the growth of Clostridium botulinum, which causes botulism poisoning. The company triggered the recall, according to a notice posted by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA). The notice did not provide any details on how... Continue Reading


----------

